# VIP211 won't reboot



## fishhead65 (Oct 16, 2003)

had a brief power outage today, when power returned one of my 211's wouldn't go through its normal aquiring sat signal etc. routine. Other 211 is fine as are thge 612 and 722. Won't reboot via the power switch and won't do a hard reboot with unplugging. The green power-on LED stays on and won't turn off , no activity is apparent. Too tired to sit on the phone with tech service right now anybody have any thoughts ideas? I'm think power surge?/ although i did have it plugged into a surge protector.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Try the online chat on the dish website. Usually has more experienced CSR's anyway.


----------



## fishhead65 (Oct 16, 2003)

VIP 211 is dead, good thing its leased, will replace w/ new one at no charge.


----------

